# FreeBSD Apple TV stream



## dem (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi, 

I was trying to find available options to stream to my apple tv. Firstly, if anyone found a way to do it please let me know 

Having said that, i came across this gem https://github.com/unused/airstream 

I tried to install it but I'm getting this error

```
ERROR:  Error installing airstream:
    ERROR: Failed to build gem native extension.

    current directory: /usr/local/lib/ruby/gems/2.2/gems/dnssd-2.0.1/ext/dnssd
/usr/local/bin/ruby22 -r ./siteconf20161023-1543-jyb7vr.rb extconf.rb
checking for dns_sd.h... no
unable to find dnssd header
*** extconf.rb failed ***
```

On debian/ubuntu this gets fixed by installing libavahi-compat-libdnssd-dev.

Any help would be great, for fixing this error or even another way to stream to apple tv.

Thanks in advance


----------



## enjinn (Oct 23, 2016)

dem said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was trying to find available options to stream to my apple tv. Firstly, if anyone found a way to do it please let me know
> 
> ...



Is it possible that the libavahi-compat-libnssd-dev package you are using is older then expected? I thought I read somewhere that for Airplay the current dnssd dependency was 3.0.


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 1, 2016)

From what I can tell Apple TV device does not support DLNA which is a shame. I enjoy DLNA, and there are a few ports including net/minidlna and multimedia/plexmediaserver that work really nice on FreeBSD. While I use other devices, my Samsung TY and Sony PS3 are my main 'receivers' of DLNA streams coming from my homemade FreeBSD based NAS.


----------



## sHagen (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi dem

The corresponding package to libavahi-compat-libdnssd-dev is net/avahi-libdns.
Try this:


```
pkg install avahi-libdns
gem install airstream -- --with-dnssd-lib=/usr/local/lib/ --with-dnssd-include=/usr/local/include/avahi-compat-libdns_sd/
```

HTH,
sHagen


----------

